# Lemond Alpe D Huez



## joeyz (Feb 6, 2008)

I am getting ready to make a move beyond a retail and found a Lemond Alpe D Huez this weekend for $999.00. The local LBS has it on sale until Monday. I am really only familar with the mainstream like Trek and Specialized and these were my original choices after much research.

I saw a few reviews, that make me think this is a great deal, but wondering if any one else can shed some light. Is this probably more bike than I need graduating from retail? In all honesty, this is much more than I had planned on spending, but if the deal rocks, I guess the kids could eat bologna for a month (just kidding)...


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

You're probably talking about Bike Barn. Thats a great bike for that price.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

What does graduating from [a] retail mean?


----------



## Dumbod (Dec 31, 2004)

rcnute said:


> What does graduating from [a] retail mean?


Presumably that s/he's trading up from a Walmart-type bike.

The Lemond is perfectly reasonable bike; my first road bike was a Lemond and I have great affection for it. Be aware, however, that they are famous for long top tubes. Don't just compare "sizes", make sure that the bike actually fits.


----------



## matzep (Feb 18, 2008)

*Yup..*



Dumbod said:


> Presumably that s/he's trading up from a Walmart-type bike.
> 
> The Lemond is perfectly reasonable bike; my first road bike was a Lemond and I have great affection for it. Be aware, however, that they are famous for long top tubes. Don't just compare "sizes", make sure that the bike actually fits.


Yup... Per Doctor's orders, I needed to find an exercise that I would stick with. I use to ride back in the late 80's but got married. Anyway, the wife remembered how much I liked to get out on weekends and ride so she bought me a bicycle from Academy. 

As they sing in Texas, I am "back in the saddle again" and ready to take it up a notch. I can't believe how much bikes have advanced since 1989.


----------



## Jett (Mar 21, 2004)

joeyz said:


> I am getting ready to make a move beyond a retail and found a Lemond Alpe D Huez this weekend for $999.00. The local LBS has it on sale until Monday. I am really only familar with the mainstream like Trek and Specialized and these were my original choices after much research.
> 
> I saw a few reviews, that make me think this is a great deal, but wondering if any one else can shed some light. Is this probably more bike than I need graduating from retail? In all honesty, this is much more than I had planned on spending, but if the deal rocks, I guess the kids could eat bologna for a month (just kidding)...


Lemonds are nice bikes. The D Huez uses 105 which IMHO is a good starting point. My first real road bike was 105. It's a very nice groupo. 

FYI, Lemond is owned by Trek.


----------



## J24 (Oct 8, 2003)

Bought a 97 Alp d'Huez, that I recall paying between $1100-$1200 for at the time.

I thought it was a good bike,... at the time Lemond geometry was different than most with a longer top tube and slacker set tube, made for a real stable ride,


----------



## bwhite_4 (Aug 29, 2006)

I have an 07 Alpe d'Huez in a factory box. I received it as crash replacement, but don't want to give up my Colnago to build it up... Otherwise, I would build it up and ride the hell out of it. It looks like a nice frame.


----------



## gregwjs (Nov 9, 2007)

I've got a 1991 (or so) Alp D Huez with Campy Record/Chorus 8 speed. It's been nice so far.


----------



## matzep (Feb 18, 2008)

gregwjs said:


> I've got a 1991 (or so) Alp D Huez with Campy Record/Chorus 8 speed. It's been nice so far.



Sweet ride... I have been trying to find a classic to restore instead of buying a new bike, but people are usually pretty fond of them and don't want to let them go...


----------



## gregwjs (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm not letting mine go. It is a nice ride.


----------



## murbike (Jan 22, 2004)

I just replaced my '98 Alpe.
Mine has full Campy (Centaur?), and did some really good miles.
It was full steel when I got it, and I eventually replaced the forks with carbon, did the bars and stem, too.

Great choice.


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

Yeah..that is a really nice bike..looked at it on Saturday..I believe it has a carbon fiber downtube, rear triangle and fork.....I know it has more carbon fiber than last years model. And it is 105 all the way around.


----------



## J24 (Oct 8, 2003)

In 97 the Alp d'Huez was the only Lemond that came with Campy. Mine was Reynolds 525 tubes painted "Cannible Orange", with Mirage 8spd. Bent the down tube in a wreck and totaled the bike, but I'm still using the original Mirage cranks on another bike.

I have Record/Chorus/Mirage mix, and full Centaur on the 2 bikes I have now, but I have to say that Campy's Mirage group from the 90s was pretty good for the money.


----------



## liveonedge (Dec 21, 2005)

My first bike was a '96 Lemond Alpe D'Huez that was race steed with a mix of Campy drivetrain with Shimano shifters, and yes it shifted just fine with some creative cog spacers. I've surely missed since I got rid of it back in '03 when I went to Ti thinking I only needed one bike, boy was I wrong. Ti is great for crit racing but nothing compares to riding steel. I've regreted it ever since now they don't make bikes like that anymore that I can find. I'm hoping my friend will sell it back to me, that is if his wife has not gotten too attached to it already.


----------

